# Day 10 Of Cycle



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

So I bought turbo start yesterday and put 4 ounces in my tank. Tested the water today and is as follows (using api master test kit, so these readings are my best guess based on color)

Ph 7.6
Ammonia .5 or maybe .75
Nitrite .25 or maybe .50
Nitrate 5.0

Lastly, I still have the raw shrimp in tank...I had two in there for 5/6 days...then took them out and put a new one in. At what point would you take the shrimp out completely? I've read take it out AFTER the cycle completes...and I've read take it out earlier. Any help is appreciated. Thanks ladies and gents.

Also, i have yet to do a water change. When would u suggest I do so? It's been 10 days....I have 120 gallons of water in my 180 gallon tank.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Things are moving along, I would top off the tank and re test tonight and again in the morning.

If you can get some established media from another tank that would really speed things up


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya I wish I could, but it's not really an option. U think I should fill it up full? When would u do a water change and about how much? Also, at what point would u remove the shrimp?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just let the shrimp entirely disappear... dont remove it.

I would do a water change when you see the ammonia peak and start to drop. Prob do 40% or more and keep an eye on the parameters


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, so somehow the shrimp disappeared when I took Ur advice and filled the tank completely. I figured maybe when I put the buckets of water in, the force lifted the shrimp and the filter sucked it through. So I took apart my entire filter and found nothing. So I figured maybe it got buried in the sand. So I ran my hand through the sand and nothing. It literally was there, and then not there. I'm flabbergasted.

Side note, I tested the water this morning and parameters are:
Ph 7.6
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0-.25
Nitrate 5.0-10.0 (more toward 5.0)

any ideas? I think I'm at the 20 day mark.

Also, i never saw any spike or any bloom or cloudy water.....


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would do a large water change, and test again after 24 hours... you are safe to add fish, just keep an eye on the parameters as once you add a bioload there will be a small spike.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok cool. I put my 7" sanchezi in there. Figured I'd give him all that room to swim for a week or so (he lived in a 60 gallon). And as a bonus, he can help get the tank perfect before my rhom goes in. Thanks. I hope to add a pic or video soon.


----------

